# DVD Nav Plus - Pics & Movie



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Just had the call from my dealer to say that my order has gone confirmed for week 4. Just thought people would like to know that an order with DVD Nav has now been confirmed


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Very nice 8) You must be the first on the forum AFAIK


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Fab, I have spec'ed Sat Nav+ too. I am sitting at wk9 unconfirmed at the mo.

Post some nice colour map pics please when it comes.


----------



## ggruosso (Aug 7, 2006)

Snap, I have also spec'd Sat Nav+ and I'm at build week 9 unconfirmed at the moment.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

jam225 said:


> Very nice 8) You must be the first on the forum AFAIK


I've been told that mine is the first RHD UK customer car with Nav plus to be built, but I'm not sure that should be taken literally. [smiley=deal2.gif]

Certainly one of the first though


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

My car is expected at the dealer tomorrow (possibly Monday)   

Pics of DVD Nav Plus coming soon then... 8)


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

tt_drj said:


> My car is expected at the dealer tomorrow (possibly Monday)
> 
> Pics of DVD Nav Plus coming soon then... 8)


So you had a week 4 build week and your car is at dealers tomorrow !

Its only week 5 now

Mine was build week 3 and I still dont know when I can have it even though it is built.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Yes, something doesn't tally does it! I was told the car had been confirmed for build week 4 back in mid December which, allowing for the Christmas break, looked about right (i.e. confirmed about 4 working weeks before actual build slot). I was also told my car was no.1 in the queue for UK DVD Nav plus production.

When I phoned at the beginning of last week to check the car had gone into production (in case there had been another delay on DVD Nav plus), I was surprised to be told the car was built already and waiting shipping to Grimsby. The car is now due at the dealer tomorrow (Sorry big  has to go there!)

I can only surmise that as part of the rejigging at the factory after Christmas which saw some UK confirmed orders slip back, they started DVD Nav Plus production early , perhaps week 2 or 3 - unless, of course, they forgot to put the DVD Nav in my car (eh, Toshiba?). I should know the answer to that very soon though!

I will take pics of the DVD Nav in my car when I see it, before it goes into storage until next month  I have to let my head rule my heart somewhere down the line...


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Yes they must have managed to bring it forward. My build week was initially week 4 and it came forward to week 3.

Congratulations by the way.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Going to see my car later this morning and take some Pics of the DVD Nav...


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Congrats!

Looking forward to seing the pics :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

tt_drj said:


> Going to see my car later this morning and take some Pics of the DVD Nav...


Hoorah! I'm looking fwd to seeing them. Woild like to know if it has the SD slots behind the screen (like in other models). Does your camera do videos? (I know I'm sad.....  )

.


----------



## cooper505 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lucky bugger i've still got 8 weeks to go to see mine.

Looking forward to see the sat nav though, did you have ipod or usb with it?
would like to see if any different

Cooper505


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

tt_drj said:


> Going to see my car later this morning and take some Pics of the DVD Nav...


Lucky you. When are you taking delivery?


----------



## Smeermaas (Jan 22, 2007)

Anxiously waiting for the pics... :wink:


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Smeermaas said:


> Anxiously waiting for the pics... :wink:


Got 'em. :wink: Got a movie of the screen opening too!

Just trying to sort out where to host them and get them accessible. Should be soon now...


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Here are some pics then









Unfortunately the flash on my camera makes it hard to see what's on the screen and it was poor light so without flash the shots are blurry.

More pics on here including shots of the display (with varying levels of blurriness!) : http://www.petitpiton.eclipse.co.uk/TT_index.html

Also got a movie of the door opening and closing to reveal the two SD card slots and DVD slot behind, but I'm having trouble getting it to play from my webspace. I'll try again later.

The car has been PDI checked and I was very glad I left my cheque book at home otherwise it would have been VERY tempting to take delivery early.
Only 3 weeks to wait... 3 WEEKS !!!


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

Looking good! But hurry up with that video, we haven't got all day!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

She looks great!!

Can NOT understand that you manage to wait ONE moment longer :roll:

I enjoy every little time I am out with "her", and I have left work early every day this week 

Tomorrow will be the first "long" trip (350 miles), and I can't wait to get started :mrgreen: I will finally get to try her out on some (hopefully) dry roads without snow.

You have a lot of fun to look forward to.... 8)


----------



## VeeDubDan (May 6, 2006)

My you must have shakey hands!


----------



## strike4A (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

Ok. What is going on in picture 3?? 

Is that a reflection of a severed head or a mannequin? Doesn't look quite human or alive.  or is that you or the missus (don't know if OP is male or female) and the pic happened to be taken with a 'caught in the headlights' look on your face


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

looks nice. the unit appears to be the whole dash - not like the concert etc which sits in a facia.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Just got the movie working for those who asked for it!

http://homepage.mac.com/dr_trj/TT_movie/iMovieTheater4.html


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

It looks there like the DVD Sat Nav has TMC. Does it?


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Johnnywb said:


> It looks there like the DVD Sat Nav has TMC. Does it?


Yes! That's what the 4th picture is showing, TMC data for the M4 8)
Just press the 'Info' button and the traffic data is displayed. It's really impressive, I think.
It's already configured from the factory apparently.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Very nice car tt_drj.
Is that your caravan parked up at the back of the parking lot? Can't bear to be apart for the next 3 weeks, eh? 

Like the SatNav+ pics. I read somewhere, that the SD slots should hold well over 50 albums worth of MP3 songs (using 2Gb cards), so its a cost saving on the USB option!

.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

marcusgilbert said:


> Like the SatNav+ pics. I read somewhere, that the SD slots should hold well over 50 albums worth of MP3 songs (using 2Gb cards), so its a cost saving on the USB option!


Just been reading the Navigation Plus manual (dealer let me take the manuals away with me) and it states you can use SD cards "up to 256MB capacity"    
Surely larger cards will work too? :?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

tt_drj said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > Like the SatNav+ pics. I read somewhere, that the SD slots should hold well over 50 albums worth of MP3 songs (using 2Gb cards), so its a cost saving on the USB option!
> ...


I found this audi forum that discusses this topic. It's where I got my info from re: 2Gb cards...

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Number=199356

.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

That's very reassuring  
Thanks for the info!


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

tt_drj said:


> That's very reassuring
> Thanks for the info!


NP. Looks like this sysem has been going since 2004! And, maybe they have still not bothered to update the manual yet.

BTW - Do the direction pictograms come up in the DIS? This would mimic my Merc CLK OEM system. I have the map display showing on the SatNav unit, together with the direction pictograms on the DIS in front of me.

.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

The Manual for Navigation Plus is dated 2005, so maybe that explains the reference to 256MB SD Cards.

Obviously I was just in the 'pound, but I did get a direction pictogram in the DIS telling me to turn right. Reading the Navigation Plus manual also states that you get the pictograms in the DIS... 
Sounds the same as the Merc system.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Very excited about my nav+ now! Or should I call it the expensive toy :wink:

One feature I was unaware of was the SD card slots. Can you play MP3s from them? If so great, you can get 2gb cards for Â£20ish and just not bother with the Ipod.

Roll on build week 9!


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

tt_drj said:


> The Manual for Navigation Plus is dated 2005, so maybe that explains the reference to 256MB SD Cards.
> 
> Obviously I was just in the 'pound, but I did get a direction pictogram in the DIS telling me to turn right. Reading the Navigation Plus manual also states that you get the pictograms in the DIS...
> Sounds the same as the Merc system.


That's excellent news, thanks! Now, I'm really glad I went for this option. I just have to wait. I have a factory-order comission number, but still waiting for my build week. Could be a long wait. :-(

.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

John C said:


> One feature I was unaware of was the SD card slots. Can you play MP3s from them?


Absolutely, yes! Although you can't play AAC (Apple/iTunes format .m4a .m4p) files, you have to convert to mp3. 
My DAB radio records radio in MP2 to SD cards, so I'm hoping to be able to play those in it too. I'll find out in 3 weeks' time...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

tt_drj said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > One feature I was unaware of was the SD card slots. Can you play MP3s from them?
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Given that you won't need high speed cards for just music play back I was having a look around for a couple of cards for my Nav+ to come.

Found these and ordered, just need to choose what music to put on them for the big day in March.

Â£20 for 4gb, not bad!

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/110443/rb/25181593753

I wonder if my Ipod cradle will ever be used, never mind, hindsight and all that! :?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Excellent link, thanks  , I have just ordered two. I hadnt realised they had become that cheap and like you say they fit other things, in my case they also fit my camera and mobile as well. I just wished they would fit the youngest sons psp as well  .

What I am not sure is how do they look and are accessed on the sat nav plus. Do you get track names? Is it fairly user friendly. If so it seems an improvement on the ipod. Does anyone have a photo of how the cards are displayed on the nav plus?


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

The mp3 id tags are displayed by the Nav plus (RNS-E) system, so you will get artist ,track, album, year of recording and genre information (if it has been set in the file) and you can organise your music by folders.

Here's a sample picture from the Nav plus manual to give an idea:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info and picture tt_drj 

Looks very good, it seems the way to go rather than the ipod.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

2k vs Â£150 - for ipod tags, I think not :lol:


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Hang on a minute!!!  

You had build week 4 confirmed with Nav + and was told you had the first one built with it and its already here??!!!  

I had build week 3 confirmed with Nav + and it's not in the country yet (although I know it's been built and awaiting shipping!!)

Am i missing something here??!! :? :?

Should mine not have been delivered already then and surely isn't mine the first UK spec with Nav +???

Bloody Audi!! :x


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

TT Hopeful said:


> I had build week 3 confirmed with Nav + and it's not in the country yet (although I know it's been built and awaiting shipping!!)


From other threads on here it seems there is a backlog on shipping from the factory. 
Also, as I said earlier, I think mine was actually built week 2 or 3 because when I phoned to check at the start of week 4 it was already waiting shipping. I suspect it may have been week 2 given that it did then ship very promptly.
I placed my order on world premier day back at the start of April last year, so it's still an 11 month wait from order to delivery (I know some on here have been waiting even longer!)

I hope yours turns up soon...

What I can say from my brief encounter with my car is that DVD Sat Nav looks really, really nice in the car and lifts the quality of the interior even higher IMHO. 
The TMC data and SD card slots will make it a practical benefit in everyday driving too. It's worth the wait 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Once the cars are built its a free for all - they are not shipped or transported in week number. Its pot luck.


----------



## octagonmike (Oct 15, 2006)

Tosh you are right.

My dealer has had week 4 cars come in and their owners are currently driving them.

My week 3 is still awaiting shipping but the nice people from Audi UK customer services delivered an A4 Avant to me today that I can keep until my car is ready for me which will be 1st March now at the earliest as no point taking it before.

Customer Services said they were only lending me a car because I am a current Audi owner and that I have also purchased 3 previous audis in the last 3 years.


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

Reading this thread has put me in a spin... I want the Sat Nav Plus 

I originally discounted it because it was expensive, unproven, unavailable for demo, I had no idea it had 2 SD card slots to play MP3s, no idea about the DIS display, etc, etc. Instead I ordered the Symphony head unit and Bose, as the USB thingy was unavailable when I ordered.

I think I'm going to swap the Symphony for the Sat Nav Plus (I don't think I'm too late to do this yet). Any reason, apart from cost, why I shouldn't do this?

Glad of any comments before I make my mind up, thanks 

Rob


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Just do it Rob and to hell with the cost. Some here will say it's expensive which is true but reading your list of 'wants' you have made up your mind in every respect apart from writing the cheque.

After the cheque has cleared and the cost forgotton about you will still be enjoying your Nav+

Carpe deum!


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree John, the cost is actually not putting me off now I know more about the system's features.

I'm more interested now in any other reasons not to get it. My biggest fear is that changing my order will put back the build/delivery date. Not spoken to the stealer yet about this, but last time I rang they told me the expected build week put delivery at approx end of April. Can anyone advise on this? (especially Tosh  )

Also, I'm assuming that the Nav+ is compatible with Bose, right? I can't see that being a problem, but you never know...

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

yep, can still have bose.

wont change build week - unless they run out of units


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

My car has Nav Plus & BOSE & iPod (which I probably won't use given its limitations and the SD card slots in the Nav unit).

The only thing I would add is to think carefully about whether you might want the Bluetooth Phone Prep. I know some people think it's not very good, but if you have the DVD Nav unit there is tight integration between navigation and phone function via the address book- for example pick a destination from the address book and Nav will guide you there; then if, say, you're going to be late etc. the unit can call the venue for you.

Parrot (and other non OEM) Phone kits won't integrate with the RNS-E (aka Naviagtion Plus) address book AFAIK.


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh bugger, you've got me onto the Bluetooth now! And it would be daft not to get the MFSW too!

I've just reread the Bluetooth sticky thread and, as long as you have a compatible phone (which it appears I do, and it's not too hard to change anyway), I can't see any reason not to have it.

Are there any negative points about the Bluetooth prep that I've missed?

I gather you need a phone-specific cradle in addition to the bluetooth option - how much are these?

*To Tosh:*
Thanks for the reassurance about build date, was surprised to read it that way though - was expecting bad news 

Bloody hell, the breadknife must never find out how much this car is costing


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

The cradles are inro Â£100, but you don't need one if you're just going to use the bluetooth connection and you keep your phone charged...


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

On the subject of DVD Nav, found this site dedicated to RNS-E issues that might be worth a look:
http://www.navplus.us/forum/viewforum.php?f=3
a good place to start is the sticky "Quick Links" thread:
http://www.navplus.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=462

Just thought some expectant Nav plus owners-to-be might like to take a look 8)


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

OK, thanks for the info.

So, just so I understand this correctly, when you get in the car with your phone in your pocket, the car & phone connect to each other by Bluetooth so that if there's an incoming call you accept it via the Nav+ unit and talk into the microphone/speaker which is somewhere inside the car?

What about if you want to make an outgoing call - do you still have to use the phone keypad or is this done from the Nav+ unit too somehow?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

By the way, great links you provided there! Some very useful reference info I see.

There must be a forum for everything these days  Is there a forum where you can go to find the right forum?


----------



## demi_god (Apr 7, 2006)

robertlee said:


> By the way, great links you provided there! Some very useful reference info I see.
> 
> There must be a forum for everything these days  Is there a forum where you can go to find the right forum?


http://www.dynamicdrive.com/forums/arch ... -8505.html


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

Well I've gone and changed my spec now - added SatNav+, Bluetooth and MFSW. Thanks to all for the info provided, really helped me make up my mind.

I'm amazed Audi don't publicise more info about things such as the Nav+. If I'd seen a full spec list I'd have ordered it from the beginning :roll:

Rob


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

That's the boy, well done!


----------



## robertlee (Jan 11, 2007)

Shit, if the breadknife finds out how much I'm spending I'm toast


----------



## cooper505 (Sep 21, 2006)

While were talking about the Sat Nav + does anyone know if it will play DVD movies?

Cheers

cooper505


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

When using Sat Nav can you play music or listen to radio simultaneously ?


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

cooper505 said:


> While were talking about the Sat Nav + does anyone know if it will play DVD movies?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> cooper505


There is no MPEG decoder built in so, no you can't. There is an aftermarket mod to add an auxiliary input to let you connect up a portable DVD player though.



fluffekins said:


> When using Sat Nav can you play music or listen to radio simultaneously ?


Yes, you can :wink:


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

fluffekins said:


> When using Sat Nav can you play music or listen to radio simultaneously ?


Technically yes but bear in mind that whilst the sat-nav is in use you are also effictively using the only CD drive available (unless you have a CD changer installed as well). Therefore, you can not play a CD at the same time you're using the sat-nav! :wink:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

tt_drj said:


> The cradles are inro Â£100, but you don't need one if you're just going to use the bluetooth connection and you keep your phone charged...


I understood that the cradle also provides a connection to a booster aerial (as well as charging the phone). It's correct that bluetooth provides all the necesssary handset communication to the MFSW and mic/speakers.

.


----------



## TTLeeMk2 (Oct 4, 2006)

Just spoke to my dealer and he wasn't aware of the SD card slots for the Nav Plus in the TT. He thought it was a fixed screen too.

He mentioned the system has been around for some time and it's models like the A4 that have the "newer" system...leaving me confused.

I'd prefer to go with the experiences of someone on the forum who has specc'ed it and now has it, as I've read in this thread.

I do question why Audi don't make it clearer in the brochure - you're choosing an expensive option and they fail to mention SD slots and other features such as TMC. I like the sound of the tight integration with the DIS and Bluetooth links also.

I assume you just ordered the "Sat Nav+" (RNS-E as i'm lead to believe is the model designation) as per the brochure?

Hope to get it cleared up in the dealership on Monday. Audi won't get my order until they know what they're selling :? BUT so many thanks for your post, as like others have said, SatNav+ is more compelling for me now.


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

TTLeeMk2 said:


> Just spoke to my dealer and he wasn't aware of the SD card slots for the Nav Plus in the TT. He thought it was a fixed screen too.


He's soooo wrong! As my video proves!



TTLeeMk2 said:


> I do question why Audi don't make it clearer in the brochure - you're choosing an expensive option and they fail to mention SD slots and other features such as TMC. I like the sound of the tight integration with the DIS and Bluetooth links also.


That made me mad too :evil: I had seen the RNS-E unit in an A4, so knew the unit had the SD slots, but the TT brochure doesn't mention them at all. AFAIK the 2007 model year is the first model year for all Audi cars with RNS-E to get TMC data. There is a new RNS-E firmware for 2007 that adds the feature I believe - I know for certain that it's on my car 



TTLeeMk2 said:


> I assume you just ordered the "Sat Nav+" (RNS-E as i'm lead to believe is the model designation) as per the brochure?
> 
> Hope to get it cleared up in the dealership on Monday. Audi won't get my order until they know what they're selling :? BUT so many thanks for your post, as like others have said, SatNav+ is more compelling for me now.


Yes, this is RNS-E. I ordered Sat Nav plus (amongst others!), but omitted the Phone Prep because I was unaware of the integration of the address book and was swayed by the comments about the poor quality of the bluetooth phone connection.
As I have said elsewhere, my dealer is looking into getting the bluetooth phone prep from the A6/8 & Q7 retrofitted to my car. That would give the integration with the address book and a more reliable connection to a phone that supports SIM Access Profile. I'm not holding my breath though...


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

hello tt_drj. This thread went a bit quiet. I expect you've been spending the days and nights swotting up on the SatNav+ manual  As the forum expert, you will be inundated with questions in about a weeks time. 
[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TTLeeMk2 (Oct 4, 2006)

TTLeeMk2 said:


> Just spoke to my dealer and he wasn't aware of the SD card slots for the Nav Plus in the TT. He thought it was a fixed screen too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, about your movie - I've tried several times to view this but must be lacking some vital component to my QuickTime install; I just get a grey slider bar! I've installed the latest update too. Shame, I was going to save a video and take it down the dealership for them to see!

Guess what, I went onto the audi website and did a search on RNS-E and it took me to the R8 site! It describes in the "Digital Brochure" (page 5)...

> Radio System RNS-E...

...No mention that it's the SatNav unit - just "Radio". So you have to spend EVEN more money with Audi if you want to choose from the vaguest literature they can offer :lol:

Then it all comes good on page 12 under "Audio and Communication" when it starts talking about SatNav+. And hey presto, the missing words that should be in the TT brochure appear:

"...2 integrated card SD readers for MP3"

Some stats.: RNS-E is Â£1800 in the R8, Â£1650 in the TT and Â£1975 in the A4!

Perhaps Audi have a reason for being vague on the SatNav+ features for each model by describing the same equipment in slightly different ways.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

TTLeeMk2 said:


> TTLeeMk2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just spoke to my dealer and he wasn't aware of the SD card slots for the Nav Plus in the TT. He thought it was a fixed screen too
> ...


Good work Sherlock


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

TTLeeMk2 said:


> Yes, about your movie - I've tried several times to view this but must be lacking some vital component to my QuickTime install; I just get a grey slider bar! I've installed the latest update too. Shame, I was going to save a video and take it down the dealership for them to see!


Send me a PM with your e-mail address if you want a copy of the movie in a different format (AVI) :wink: 
Or I could upload to my webspace, just let me know your preferred format and quality level and I'm sure Quicktime Pro will oblige!


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Could you stick it on Youtube?


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

Janker said:


> Could you stick it on Youtube?


Done.


----------



## burtonm (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the pix and video of the nav+. I have ordered the nav+ and bluetooth, not realising that there is an integrated function between the two - very interesting, can't wait to have a play.


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

tt_drj said:


> jam225 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice 8) You must be the first on the forum AFAIK
> ...


Going back to what we were saying earlier in the thread.... Looks like whoever told you that knew that my car was built without the sat nav +!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt_drj (May 7, 2002)

DVD Nav is very nice, but useless without the Navigation DVD which is expensive to replace if it gets damaged.
I suggest prospective DVD Nav owners consider this.


----------

